# IPObservations Episode 2: The German Shepherd Curriculum



## Vislor (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for the support for the last one. It hit 14,000 views in less than a week thanks to you guys sharing it and talking about it 

So heres Episode 2!

IPObservations Episode 2 The German Shepherd Curriculum - YouTube

Let me know what you think 

Ash.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I think it's great!


----------

